# Not sure which smoker propane or electric for North Dakota



## Cyrus

I have been looking at Bradley smokers but have read where the wood smoking pucks can get expensive. I like the idea of the digital models but have read where there is great temperature swings.

The Masterbuilt smokers look like a good deal except I keep reading about the door seals warping and the doors not staying shut.

Are the little smokers such as the Bradleys and the Masterbuilt able to keep enough heat in the winter time with electric burners? If so how cold is to cold before they loose the ability to get hot enough? I have read mixed reviews as to if electric will heat efficiently.

Maybe the Smoky Mountain Gas Smoker that Menards/Walmart sells would work better. It's propane.

Any one using any of the above in North Dakota winters?


----------



## Dak

Cyrus,

I have been using one of the Smoky Mtn models for 3 years ... love it.


----------



## KEN W

I have a Masterbuilt.Haven't had any problems keeping the door shut.As for keeping the heat.......Last Dec. I was making sausage and it snowed.There was 2 inches of snow on the smoker while it was set at 200 degrees.It did not melt.So it must keep heat pretty well.

I didn't want to screw around with pucks so I stayed away from the Bradley.The Masterbuilt is so well insulated that it not only keeps heat but you use very little wood.I use 2-3 OUNCES of hickory and it holds the smoke inside for a couple hours.With the water pan inside,when you open the door.....smoke and steam billow out.I would never go back to a cheap charcoal smoker.


----------



## djleye

I had an electric abd it didn't seem to stay hot enough in the winter. I switched to propane and LOVE it!!! Much easier to regulate IMHO.


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## holmsvc

Go with the Masterbuilt!


----------



## Cyrus

I think I have narrowed my list down to the Masterbuilt and the Smokey Mountain smoker.

I don't like the idea of having to order wood smoking pucks like the Bradley uses.

I like the idea of electric. No propane bottles to fill or run out of in the middle of smoking. I am thinking the Masterbuilt may be a good choice for a novice smoker. I did read reviews at Cabela's on the Masterbuilt and came to the conclusion that they added a top vent and fixed the door sealing issue so maybe these problems are no longer a concern.

I can't see where it would be hard to regulate the heat of a Masterbuilt with the temp control. Shouldn't you be able to just set the heat at say 180deg and have it regulate itself like an electric oven?

Home of Economy has them for 199.99 same as Cabela's. Last fall I thought H.O.E. had a sale for 169.99 but not for sure.

Got some time to think about purchasing yet. I thought smoking some food would something to do in the late fall and winter months.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Dak

Good luck...I'm sure either will serve you well. There is a great smoked pheasant recipe on here in the recipe forum.


----------



## KEN W

The heat on the Masterbuilt is easy to regulate goes up to 275 degrees......but just like any other smoker......keep the door shut!!!


----------



## bigbrad123

I recently bought the smokey mountain brand from walmart, but actually bought it off ebay. i like it a lot. i used an electric one last winter and never felt like it got hot enough. i'm guessing the propane will work well this winter. my vote is propane.


----------



## target

I have a masterbuilt and I definately have the door sealing problems the door also dont stay shut. However, it is nothing a bungee cord does not fix and other then the need for that I love the thing.


----------



## KEN W

Target......did you get the recall replacement from Masterbuilt?If not.....contact them and they will send it to you free of charge.The new ones don't have that problem.....mine is 3-4 years old and they sent me a new door seal plus a cover over the wood box to stop flame-ups.


----------



## MossyMO

I have the new style Masterbuilt, to me they are the set it and forget of smokers. The new style has a redesigned door seal, a door latch and a adjustable exhaust on the top of the unit. Both old style and new style Masterbuilts are very well insulated and with it having a thermostat I have smoked in it at -20º. I had the old style and through factory warranty a local sporting goods store swap me out of my old style at no charge. Today I ordered another Masterbuilt that is larger and the exterior is stainless steel.

I also have a charcoal Char-griller Pro Series with the side fire box, when I have time to tend the coals I like using this one for spring, summer and fall smokes.

Then I have a 7 foot stainless steel commercial refridgerator I converted into a smoker that I power with propane. My wife and I use this one in the winter to make venison sausage which will be doing this weekend. Last weeknd we put ten 13 - 16 pound turkeys in it for a full days smoking.

Whatever you choose, you will more than likely be happy with your choice cause smoking is an addictive hobby and nobody said you have to have just one !!!


----------



## Cyrus

Thanks for the great information guys.

I feel better about the Masterbuilt knowing they added a vent and fixed the door issue.

Am I missing something not going with a stainless steel model?

MossyMO
It's good to hear that the Masterbuilt can be used in extreme cold. I see basspro has the new 40" listed on there site. I would like the bigger model but it's more than I want to invest until I see if I really like smoking. Then if I like the hobby I can pick up another smoker or make a large one.


----------



## MossyMO

Cyrus
There is absolutely nothing wrong with the smalller, non-stainless model, it has 4 shelves with good smoking capacity and will more than likely handle most of your needs. It is the smoker I use the most.


----------

